# Industry News - BRING BACK THE FULL-SIZE SPARE WHEEL’



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

MOTORISTS have given an overwhelming thumbs down to 'space saver' spare wheels and puncture repair kits, new research by independent expert car buying guide Carbuyer.co.uk has revealed.

Introduced to save space and weight, the 'space saver' spare - or no spare wheel at all - tops the chart of drivers' irritations about many features of the latest cars.

More than a thousand motorists were asked which modern car features annoy them most, with two out of three listing no full-size spare as their biggest gripe.

Ranking second in the list of annoyances was another feature aimed at improving fuel efficiency - the engine stop-start system.

Some features introduced for driver convenience also turn out to annoy a significant number of motorists. Automatic handbrakes came third on the list, followed by keyless entry, inaccurate satellite navigation systems and interior hazard warning sounds. 

Carbuyer editor-at-large, James Batchelor, said: "Modern cars bristle with innovations designed for efficiency and convenience, but our research proves the adage that you can't please all of the people all of the time.

"The absence of a full-size spare appears to be overwhelmingly unpopular with drivers, doubtless because both alternative solutions are such inconvenient temporary solutions to a flat tyre. Removing the standard spare does allow for more storage space and helps to cut CO2 emissions by reducing weight, but these benefits don’t impress most motorists.

“Continuing your journey on a speed-limited wheel - or using a temporary repair kit - are deeply unpopular options for an overwhelming majority of drivers.”


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Our work vans are fiestas and Scodas and because they come with a puncture repair kit and no spare wheel my company have purchased extra wheels and strapped them down behind the passenger seat in the fiestas and the entire time I’m driving this wheel is rattling around in the back. The Skoda is 10 times worse because the have it bolted to a metal plate in the back. Drives us crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

First thing I did when we picked our Fabia up was order a spare wheel kit for it!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I would love a spare tyre in my car but the clever boffins at Mercedes filled the spare wheel well with the ad blue tank, guess it has to go somewhere but not even any room for a spacesaver

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Touch wood......

I have never had a puncture that required to be changed at the roadside. 


For how rarely they are used they aren't the highest necessity.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I had a blow out few years ago in the wife's Megane. Hard shoulder of dual cw I could have had a spare on in 10mins if there had been one. Can of spray stuff is no good.
Had to wait for my breakdown company with highways agency threatening me with their breakdown guys if mine didn't show in time. Oh and they'd have charged me for that too!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

My last couple of cars have all had space saver spares... Think the Mk4 Astra I had for a short period had a full size spare.... The Nissan has no spare wheel! It's absolutely maddening that they think it's acceptable to sell a car with no spare. Yes I know if can be purchased as an "option", but it should be bloody standard.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

My Nissan Qashqai was the same with no spare wheel, just a pump and that gunk crap, so had to spend an extra £210 on a spare wheel kit.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Having been in the position of changing a wheel on the south bound carriageway of the M1 and having to continue with a speed limited space saver at less mph than the HGV's I'm absolutely in favour of a full sized spare.

The Passat has one - part of the reason for buying her. But.... she does have the electronic handbrake and that takes quite some getting used to. I'm still not convinced!

Andy.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

It will be a sad day when I have to replace my current 12-year-old Land Cruiser. I don't have dual-zone climate control, an electric parking brake, CVT transmission, ambient lighting, radar cruise control, auto headlights and wipers, fancy air ionizing, sat-nav, parking sensors, DRLs, hill hold, blindspot warning lights or pavement lighting like my wife's C-HR but I do have a full-size spare and a normal handbrake. I much prefer my car.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Touch wood......
> 
> I have never had a puncture that required to be changed at the roadside.
> 
> For how rarely they are used they aren't the highest necessity.


Two punctures today on both rear tyres.

I checked the tyres on Thursday then today the tyre pressure monitor alarmed today when I turned the car on.

A quick glance and I could see the head of a screw in the other side.  It was holding pressure though.

Went to a tyre garage and explained the situation. He then proceeded to pull the screw out saying it was bigger than 6mm and I needed a new tyre.

It then turned out they didn't have a tyre after pulling the screw out. The screw wasn't anywhere near 6mm. It was closer to 4mm. They suddenly could repair it when I pointed that out.

Hopefully no surprises on my wheels when it's daylight and dry when I can see.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> It will be a sad day when I have to replace my current 12-year-old Land Cruiser. I don't have dual-zone climate control, an electric parking brake, CVT transmission, ambient lighting, radar cruise control, auto headlights and wipers, fancy air ionizing, sat-nav, parking sensors, DRLs, hill hold, blindspot warning lights or pavement lighting.


Oh you must be a badge snob then!


----------

